# Report for 8-10-2014



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

AtlantaCapt was gracious enough to take a few of us bluewater virgins and couple experienced guys out to some offshore trolling spots. What a great day for the weather and fishing. We went 2 for 5 on strikes for trolling. Missing a White Marlin and what we thought was 2 Wahoo. We landed a nice size cow Mahi and medium sized Wahoo. We also stopped on the way in and did some deep dropping and caught and released some red snappers. My flash was out on my camera so no fish pictures as it was dark when we got in. But I do have some nice sunset and moonrise pictures. (yes I know the quote, no picures then there was no fish). Thanks for the trip Capt. and thanks Jason and John for keeping our lines straight and weedless.:thumbup:


----------

